# Ipad and PT issues or other Ipad stuff



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It sounds like some ipad users are having problems with the ipad app. I usually use the browser version on my ipad and only photo loading is done through the app, but the app has always worked great for me.

It sounds like some are having problems replying to threads, so I took a couple screen shots in case it helps.

To reply to a thread, you need to tap,the arrow in the upper right corner to add a reply to the thread.










To quote and reply, you need to go click on the blue arrow in the message being quoted,











If anyone has specific questions for ipad use, post them here and maybe we can trouble shoot together.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Good on you, Dean :thumbup:

Just a quick interjection, I downloaded the ipad app and hated it so much that I removed it and now interact with PT normally through the browser. 

No thanks, I will not waste anyone's time trying trouble shoot what I found dis-favorable with the app.

but again, thank you Dean for trying to help others :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Only reason I do not use the app much is I switch between websites a lot when on the net, so it is easier to stay in the browser.

Also, form my android phone, I was already familiar with the app format, so not much of a learning curve for the ios app (which is better than the android one - subtle jab at android fans 

Moderating has a bit more of a learning curve on the apps.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

This thread is begging for an "old dog new tricks" comment.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Playing around with the ipad app, and if you are posting a reply to a thread, it looks like it needs to have enter pressed before sending the reply, at least if it is a one line reply.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

DeanV said:


> It sounds like some ipad users are having problems with the ipad app. I usually use the browser version on my ipad and only photo loading is done through the app, but the app has always worked great for me.
> 
> It sounds like some are having problems replying to threads, so I took a couple screen shots in case it helps.
> 
> ...


You can't reply to thread the app won't let u. Can only use the quote button, the send button will not work when trying to reply to overall thread.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Playing around with the ipad app, and if you are posting a reply to a thread, it looks like it needs to have enter pressed before sending the reply, at least if it is a one line reply.


Or just hit the return button like u were gonna write another line works also.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That is what I was trying to say, but you said it more clearly. I am not sure why and enter is needed, but it is for some strange reason or a long enough reply to be two lines.


----------

